# King Kong Cat!



## Northerner




----------



## Bloden

My kind of cat!  I wonder how agile it is?


----------



## HOBIE

I bet the poor thing would struggle to walk


----------



## Copepod

Looks big and fluffy, rather than fat. Agility depends on a cat's personality. 

Yesterday, I took my cat to country park, where I used to work. She has a harness and retactable lead, but usually wants to go in opposite direction to rest of group [another adult and 2 children], so she sat on my shoulders / top of rucksack, and was on ground when children were climbing logs, wacthing cattle etc. After my friends left, we continued to walk round, and were stopped by other visitors, who compared her to Bob the Street Cat, a ginger male, who was homeless and adopted a semi-homeless human, who now does book tours with his human. Bob also has a harness and lead, and likes sitting on his human's shoulders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Bowen_(author)


----------



## Northerner

Bob is terrific, I 'follow' him on Facebook  This cat doesn't look like a normal cat that's got too fat, it is just gargantuan!  Wonder how big his/her parents were, or if it's a particular breed?


----------



## robert@fm

This looks like a re-creation of a classic Photoshop hoax picture. 






(The date on this image is "June 20, 2010" but I first came across it about ten years earlier.)


----------



## Northerner

Haha! You are probably right Robert!


----------



## Copepod

Northerner said:


> Bob is terrific, I 'follow' him on Facebook  This cat doesn't look like a normal cat that's got too fat, it is just gargantuan!  Wonder how big his/her parents were, or if it's a particular breed?



Both my cat [who has her own Facebook profile] and I follow Bob the Street Cat. 

Robert: Pretty good and harmless hoax. Would also be possible with a small human and clever camera angles, as well as photo adjusting software.


----------



## Bloden

I bet when it purrs the whole neighbourhood knows about it.


----------



## Cat1964

If that's a real cat, I need to cuddle it.


----------



## Catwoman76

I am a big cat lover, but the poor thing looks so unhealthy, with all that weight, I wonder if it can walk :-(


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> I am a big cat lover, but the poor thing looks so unhealthy, with all that weight, I wonder if it can walk :-(



It's OK, we don't think it is real, just some clever photographic jiggery-pokery


----------



## Catwoman76

Jiggery pokery, really Ooopps,


----------



## robert@fm

Hi Catwoman76, welcome back! 

I agree that this picture would be pretty alarming if it were real, but as a hoax it's quite a funny (and cute) one.


----------

